# Serratus Anterior Exercises



## DOMS (Dec 29, 2006)

What are some good serratus anterior exercises?

I should note that I don't have access to any cable machines.

Thanks.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 29, 2006)

http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/SerratusAnterior/BBInclineShoulderRaise.html

you could do the same movement ina push-up position


----------



## DOMS (Dec 29, 2006)

mike456 said:


> http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/SerratusAnterior/BBInclineShoulderRaise.html
> 
> you could do the same movement ina push-up position



Thanks, Mike.  That's the first place that I looked.  I was trying to find other exercises.

Also, how did the AOL thing work out?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

do that exercise on the floor in a push up position so that your scapula isn't pinned down to the bench and can move freely.  Just get in a push up position and do the lock out portion like the video.  Use it for warm ups....We call is "push plus".


----------

